# Sumador BCD 3 Digitos



## Inductor (May 5, 2008)

Saludos colegas del foro.

Tengo el diagrama para hacer un sumador de dos cantidades de dos digitos BCD
es decir    0000 0000 + 0000 0000

Alguien tendra el circuito para sumar dos cantidades de tres digitos BCD?
es decir   0000 0000 0000 + 0000 0000 0000 

lo requiero para hacer un contador de produccion


----------



## darck_khronos (May 5, 2008)

no tendras el diagrama en otro formato o para que programa es es que yo uso el EWB


----------



## Inductor (May 6, 2008)

Saludos dark kronos

El diagrama que postee esta en Circuit Maker.
tendría que pasarlo a E Workbech

Saludos


----------



## oscarchacal (Jun 12, 2010)

Saludos. Donde puedo conseguir el diagrama que tienes del sumador de dos cantidades de dos digitos BCD. Es justo el que necesito. Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola oscarchacal

Creo que el diagrama que buzcas está en el primer mensaje de este tema.
solo tienes que modificarlo un poco. 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

